# dakota decoys



## Ducky_Hunter (Mar 3, 2005)

hey are the heads flocked on dakota decoys they look like a great decoys


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes they are. To me they look a ton better in person then they do in pictures.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

They look pretty danged good in the pictures too.
Dan


----------



## Ducky_Hunter (Mar 3, 2005)

thanks for the info guys I guess I will have to get me some of these


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

to me they look kinda funny cause it looks like they have two massive humps on the back but maybe thats just the picture highlighting that area. just my :2cents:


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

to me for the price they are charging i rather go with ffds or even bigfoots just my :2cents:


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

I also have to agree with justin...If i had the money to go with the FFD or dakota i would definetly choose the FFD because on too many occasions there is either rain, fog, dew, or morning frost that gets on the decoys, and if the sun shines, the decoys might as well have a hunter orange vest on because they shine so bad(any nonflocked decoy). If you take care of your decoys, and dont mind hauling around 6 slot bags, the FFD are the way to go...But if you are the kind of guy that tosses the decoys into a trailor, the dakota decoy has the durability of a big foot if not better!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

But you guys are forgetting that you could buy Dakota decoys and actually be proud of what is in your trailer. Or you could buy FFDs and believe that they actually make a difference.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> But you guys are forgetting that you could buy Dakota decoys and actually be proud of what is in your trailer. Or you could buy FFDs and believe that they actually make a difference.


 :roll: spoken by a guy that is a "pro-staffer"


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

averyghg said:


> :roll: spoken by a guy that is a "pro-staffer"


Good point. But I made an informative decision, plus I get to make calls to suit me, so why not.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> But you guys are forgetting that you could buy Dakota decoys and actually be proud of what is in your trailer. Or you could buy FFDs and believe that they actually make a difference.


so you don't think your decoys make a difference? Might as well go with the one piece carrylite shells then


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> averyghg said:
> 
> 
> > :roll: spoken by a guy that is a "pro-staffer"
> ...


haha im not gonna lie, GB is pretty damn money as a caller but i like my FFD's and ill defend them at any matter i can!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

mshutt said:


> if you are the kind of guy that tosses the decoys into a trailor, the dakota decoy has the durability of a big foot if not better!


Seriously, they're that durable? It got to the point this year that we were wishing we just had a bunch of oldschool BF's. Dealing the the 6 slots and motion stakes gets old when you are mixing in BFs and you can just start tossing them. I really doubt that we killed more the a couple extra geese over the course of the season because of the motion.

Id pick up some dakotas but I just dont feel that having a huge honk FB spread is worth it to me. More gas, shells, calls :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

goosebusters said:


> But you guys are forgetting that you could buy Dakota decoys and actually be proud of what is in your trailer. Or you could buy FFDs and believe that they actually make a difference.


I guess I don't see your point?? Do you want to elaborate? And for the record I don't and most likely won't (don't want eat my words later  ) own either decoy.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

I believe what Goosebuster is trying to say is that you will be proud to own these decoys and you will be just as happy if not more with them then a FFD. FFD's are great decoys, no doubt, but with these decoys you have amazing durabilty and very nice along the lines of paint not chipping & great detail. To tell you the truth "I" have never seen a decoy that stands up to what they have put out, and withstands the abuse that we all put into them. We have put them in Direct sunlight and they did not shine nearly as much as the next decoy. Plus we dont have to worry about the flocking coming off the decoys body.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Have you kicked them, thrown them like a foot ball or ran them over like you can do to Big Foots and BTW I don't use BFs either (anymore). I guess I have never owned a decoy and said "I am proud to own these" :lol: You have to admit that sounds a bit funny. Unless of course I hand carved them, painted them and then killed birds over them. Then I might say that.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ya you are right it does sound a bit funny! I said them cause I was trying to explain what GB said. BTW... We have kicked them and threw them and droped them on the ground on concrete on purpose and no scuffs or scratches! You can ask Chris.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

nowski10 said:


> You can ask Chris.


I'd rather talk to myself thank you! hahaha :beer:


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

hahaha.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Leo Porcello said:


> nowski10 said:
> 
> 
> > You can ask Chris.
> ...


He's not joking he really would


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I was just being stupid.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

dag nabbit jim your being stupid made me look stupid!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

goosebusters said:


> I was just being stupid.


Like that is something new! oke:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

That is the problem with sarcasm on the internet. You can't understand me trying to mock Avery guys. I need to start using more emoticons, so you can understand my "emotions".


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I always sensed you were an emotional guy!


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Leo Porcello said:


> I always sensed you were an emotional guy!


he likes to cry and is a big cuddler :lol:


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

ya but jim sometimes you just gotta know when to stop!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Leo Porcello said:


> goosebusters said:
> 
> 
> > I was just being stupid.
> ...


hahahah i love it!


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

Leo Porcello said:


> Yes they are. To me they look a ton better in person then they do in pictures.


I totally agree. I first knocked them when i saw the first pics. I saw them last week in person and i think they are a great decoy.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

just for you goosebusters

:koolaid:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah! I need that smiley! Team Potato Fork Assemble!!!


----------



## drakeslayer10 (Jan 21, 2006)

no it doesnt matter what any1 says i was up at the FD shop and there were 4 Dakotas setup and chris' kids were beating the piss out of them and i was watching and i was like WTF?! are u doing kids?. and we were BSing and talking about the dekes and i would just walk by one and PUNT the sentry dakota and would do jack$|-|I -|- to the decoy.......flocking is as durable as hell but the whole shine thing is the problem other then that the decoys are unbelivable... and i said to chris when i was watching the kids beat on the decoys "if my kids did that to dakota decoys,truthfully, id be an abusive father!" LOLOLOLOL !


----------



## waterfowladdict (Mar 23, 2008)

I got to take a look at them in person down at the Red Bear competition. They look great. I didnt get a chance to ask Paul if I could throw one to check the durability. :lol:


----------

